# Question concerning Pyr......should I.....



## texasgoatmama (Mar 28, 2008)

Get her? There is a Great Pyrenees that needs a new home. She found these people that cannot keep her and they have her chained up. That is against the law here, therefore she has to find a new home. I don't know how old she is, although I would guess 1-2 yrs. Her feet need trimming and she needs a good bathing and taken to the vet. I would do that if I got her. She does have the extra dew claws on rear, I think that means she is purebred or close to it. Can she be trained to watch my goats? She is the sweetest thing, she sleeps with a cat and I witnessed her around another dog and 2 cats, no problems whatsoever. She even went up to one cat and gently smelled its nose. Any thoughts on training her? I would love to be able to save her, but if she did not do good with my goats, it's kind of pointless. HELP.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am no LGD expert but can you try her out for a day or two before commiting? Her natural instincts maybe there or she maybe to much for you to handle.


----------



## texasgoatmama (Mar 28, 2008)

Good idea. I would hate to get her and then have to adopt her out, because these people can't keep her. They are good people they simply don't have the land for her to run. They have her chained up and I hate that. I would not bring her back to that.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I would take her if I were you, pending a few things:

1. Vet visit to verify she's free of illness AND have her xrayed for hip dysplaysia (?). If she has the hip disease common to large breed dogs, she'd not be much help to your goats when it comes time to defend them.

2. Do a "trial visit" with your goats..... keep her on the leash for at least an hour and do not leave them unsupervised. If she's prone to attack or play too rough instead of guard, you'll see it rather quickly. Even if they get along fine, I would supervise the interaction for the first several days before leaving them alone. You can use the in-between time for the pyr to get aclimated to your family & house pets so she knows they're part of the "clan."

Granted, I'm no expert - I've only had my pyr puppy for a little over a month, but I can already see she's one of the smartest and friendliest dogs I have ever had. The only drawback...... I haven't been able to relegate her to the goat pen full time because she's too much of a joy to have around the house too!

Good luck - mmm


----------

